# [United Kingdom] Where can I find a sticker labeler and plastic t-shirt bags?



## Printermayne (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi again

I'm wondering if you can help me

I think I have pretty much everything down now 

there's just a few thing that are baffling me.

For instance: What is the plastic sticky wrap called that's often wrapped around a t-shirt from a catalogue? AND where can I buy it on-line? or in-store? (UK) would be nice. (Nothing against Americans)

Is there a tool to make labels? such as the ones they use in supermarkets to label the prices of food, etc. If so, what are they called and where can I buy one? on-line or in-store (UK) again, sorry. lol

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Printermayne (Jan 22, 2009)

Can I just add by the by the bags I mean: the see through bags with the plastic celling at the top


----------



## 2Dye4 (Jan 9, 2006)

They're not in the UK but I've ordered bags from:

http://www.uline.com

Jo


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I use Ralawise for garments and they also sell bags, it's in the ralaoffice section, they come in different sizes and types, in packs of 1000.

For the labeller have a look on ebay, I got tagging guns etc on there for less than a fiver.


----------



## T printer (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know about a sticky plastic wrap but I bag all my garments in a plastic sleeve and seal it to protect them.

You can go to Uline.com but they are not in the UK About Uline: Locations They have the sleeve and the seal machine. I am sure you could get both shipping included for under $400.


----------



## neilmcaliece (Sep 4, 2007)

morplan.com (uk based) sell handheld tagging machines along with the little plastic bits that hold the tag in place - very cheap.

They also sell small bust mannequins which are very handy for showing off your work and they are cheap too !

Bags - I got my last load from etcsupplies.co.uk


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

Ebay has sellers which sell garment bags the correct size for T-shirts.

As for labeling the garment do you want to put a label on the garment bag or the garments itself?

If its for the garment bag to say whats in it i would recommend a Zebra printer, they take loads of different types of labels so can do you garment labels / packing labels, loads & loads.

If you mean labels ie hangtags like the people have mentioned before Ebay / morplan etc sell taggers


----------



## themanwhowas (Dec 4, 2008)

adhesive cellophane bag A4 - Google Search


----------

